# Arterial studies in Vascular Lab



## Jim Pawloski (Dec 16, 2009)

Hello everybody,
I was given this question, and I need someone opinion.  If a non-invasive lower extremity arterial study  that consists of measuriing pulse waveforms at multiple sites, do I use 93923? And is that unilateral or bilateral study.  If it is done at only one site (ankle/brachial indices) do I use 93922, and again unilateral or bilateral?
Thanks,
Jim Pawloski


----------



## dpeoples (Dec 16, 2009)

Jim Pawloski said:


> Hello everybody,
> I was given this question, and I need someone opinion.  If a non-invasive lower extremity arterial study  that consists of measuriing pulse waveforms at multiple sites, do I use 93923? And is that unilateral or bilateral study.  If it is done at only one site (ankle/brachial indices) do I use 93922, and again unilateral or bilateral?
> Thanks,
> Jim Pawloski



Tough question. Both codes are bilateral by description so if a unilateral procedure was performed I would try using the 52 modifier (I don't know if that would work) for reduced services.
I agree that multiple sites should be 93923 and one site 93922.

HTH


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Dec 16, 2009)

dpeoples said:


> Tough question. Both codes are bilateral by description so if a unilateral procedure was performed I would try using the 52 modifier (I don't know if that would work) for reduced services.
> I agree that multiple sites should be 93923 and one site 93922.
> 
> HTH



Danny,
Thank you very much for answering my question.  I figured that using modifier 52 would be for unilateral but which code would be for single site as compaired to multiple sites

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## dpeoples (Dec 16, 2009)

Jim Pawloski said:


> Danny,
> Thank you very much for answering my question.  I figured that using modifier 52 would be for unilateral but which code would be for single site as compaired to multiple sites
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim



single site (unilateral) should be 93922-52
multiple sites (unilateral) 93923-52


----------

